# the MEAN ASS PIRANHA club



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

who'se got a truely mean ass piranha. like it goes up to the tank to bite you.

me, i have a mean ass piranha. its my serrasalmus compressus. he is in my 125g wide. whenever he sees me, he darts to the front of the tank. when i move my finger around on the glass, he chases after it and often tries to bite it.

View attachment 51675


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hes really grown from the last time i remeber seein him


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

nice looking fish


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

thats one mean looking fish for sure


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

mine tries to beat itself up with its reflection in the glass  that mean enough for a couple of week old rb?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

You know I have a really mean one like that to.









compressus is the most underated as far as Im concerned.It should rank right up there with irritans, imo it does









he's looking good, he at 7" yet??


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

my rohm will chase my finger occasonally, and one of my rb's.


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

sh*t my big 6.5 inch rbp has killed oscars,pacus,tetras, other redbellies a pleco and a couple of convicts, not to mention countless feeders...hes a real killer!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

my caribe for sure

he killed one of my pleco and a red belly and he kills feeder fish(doesnt eat em)


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

my irritan attacks everything i cannot even keep plants in the tank. he even attacks some rocks that r in the tank


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

shoe997bed263 said:


> my irritan attacks everything i cannot even keep plants in the tank. he even attacks some rocks that r in the tank
> [snapback]920287[/snapback]​


Thats crazy...sounds like my old trigger charlie....


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I am waiting until my compressus gets mean.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

BruceLee420 said:


> sh*t my big 6.5 inch rbp has killed oscars,pacus,tetras, other redbellies a pleco and a couple of convicts, not to mention countless feeders...hes a real killer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my rbp's ate countless feeders. but i have to say they were the biggest pussies ive ever had. so skittish.

mas- the compressus is approaching 7", will be there very soon. mine may be more aggressive, he darts to the front of the tank when he sees you, every time. when you walk in the door like 20' away from the tank, there he is up at the front of the tank. also, mine is more colorful :rasp:


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

My Rhom loves to chase my finger and tries to bite it none stop. He also chases two cats I have in the house. Nothing lives with him more than 30 seconds in his tank. Here he is.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I guess my rhom would fit that description. I think it's just that he feels completely comfortable in his surroundings very easily. Within two weeks of putting him in a new tank he's chasing fingers. Lately he's started hitting the glass so hard when I walk by I'm starting to worry he's going to knock himself unconscious sooner or later










Oh and my fish is the hottest


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

All of my spilos are hella agressive. They all attack fingers and algae scrapers.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

My rhom isn't that mean







But still I like him and wouldn't want another one







But if yours is so mean you have got quite a character in your tank. Maybe mine will turn out like that some day.









Btw: Twitcho your rhom is one mean and handsome looking fellow


----------



## Ashfury (Oct 3, 2004)

mp 6 ps all are nasty theyeat the filter the glass sand and when they start fishiting they can nok off m lid on my tank when they try o jump out its well scary the firt time it happend


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jan said:


> My rhom isn't that mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dude, and as for mean, it's a nice bonus but I more love the fish for it's looks. Rhoms are freakin beautiful fish, which I'm sure you can relate to


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I wish I could say that my fish are mean! Mine are pussies! I even have a pleco in there with them, and they dont even bug him. Im ready to catch them and feed them either creatine or steroids!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

My irritans in (video below in the sig). heres a pic.


----------

